# Head For Heights?



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Got this emailed to me this morning from a friend who's brother has been working on the Shard, it seems he was not hold on to anything when he took it! 



DSC_2117 by Neill Pearson, on Flickr

Can't wait for the viewing platform to open!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like a baby's eye view of sex during pregnancy! Sorry! I'll get me coat! :blush2:

Mike


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic pic - looks almost like a Gerry Anderson creation.


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

tixntox said:


> Looks like a baby's eye view of sex during pregnancy! Sorry! I'll get me coat! :blush2:
> 
> Mike


A Bandit boy lowering the tone! nothing changes :thumbsup:


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

spaceslug said:


> Fantastic pic - looks almost like a Gerry Anderson creation.


I did think about critiquing that fact the the horizon was not level but given the fact he was not holding on I will let him off this time


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! Great picture, makes me feel unwell just looking at it.

Here's clearly a super-hero of some kind. What watch does he wear, just out of interest? (G-shock??)

Thanks for posting, great stuff.

K


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

If you fell from there do you think a G Shock would survive? Mind you I think that would be the last thing on your mind on the way down.....


----------

